# About User Status



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

How do you custom you Status (the thingy under your name, the one that goes apprentice - guildsman - loremaster) I've over 100 posts and there's no Custom status field in my Edit Profile page...


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2002)

Rumil if you go to 'Edit Profile' on your user CP there should be am Edit Custom Text option to edit your custom title. Just write it in the New Title box and you should be fine.

Hopefully...


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

Yes, that's the theory but that particular little box doesn't seem to appear there . 
Ah well, I'll just have to go through life as "loremaster"...


----------



## Turgon (Jul 13, 2002)

Hmm... that's strange Rumil, maybe one of the Mod's could enlighten you on that issue. But then Rumil - Loremaster, Loremaster - Rumil. It kinda works.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 13, 2002)

That's what consoles me


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 13, 2002)

...are you shure you selected Profile and not Options?


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 14, 2002)

yes. I did select profile. It's not there, believe me.

PS: please do not underestimate the mental capacities of this board user


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 14, 2002)

No, no...It's just that there are two different places to set options for users and they are right next to each other in the layout is all. Hmmm, that is very strange indeed because everybody gets the same page automatically generated at the time of request from the same set of values in the Template stored in the Database...so for one individual to be targeted constantly with the same error in PHP layout would be nearly impossible...it would have to be happenening to everyone in the Loremaster range of posts. I'll talk to Dave about this, it's the kind of high wierdness that he loves...Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 14, 2002)

Thanks ReadWryt


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

I would like to announce that "Custom User Status" has finally appeared on my Profile page. Thak you Moderators if this was your doing!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jul 15, 2002)

...to my knowlege nothing has changed, but I'm glad that it's working for you.


----------



## Walter (Jul 15, 2002)

It's a kind of magic... 


sheeesh I guess I shouldn't have listened to those old Queen albums for the better half of the night...


----------

